# Welche Zeitschriften könnt ihr empfehlen?

## Sujao

Tach allerseits,

Ich überlege mir momentan ein ABO einer PC-Zeitschrift zuzulegen. Am Besten wäre eine, die auf Linux, Windows, Hardware und allgemeine Entwicklungen eingeht. Mein momentaner Favorit ist die c't.

Ich brauche keine Zeitschriften mit Artikeln wie "in 20 Schritten Linux sicher machen" oder "Die besten Windowstricks". Ich brauch eigentlich gar keine Anleitungen&CO, da ich sowieso alles über Onlinetuts mache. Mir geht es um aktuelle Entwicklungen, tiefes Hintergrundwissen, welches einigermaßen verdaurbar präsentiert wird. Und es sollte sich nicht nur auf Linux beschränken. 

Gibt es vielleicht nicht so bekannte Alternativen?

----------

## inode77

Ich denke im Deutschsprachigen Raum wirst du an der c't oder am ix nicht vorbeikommen.

Es gibt viele andere kleine, aber so breit wie du gerne informiert werden willst, kommt meiner Meinung nach nur c't in Frage.

----------

## Sujao

Gibt es was englishsprachiges was in Deutschland zu bekommen ist und was deutlich besser ist? (sollte finanzierbar sein) English ist eigentlich nicht soo das Problem.

----------

## Anarcho

Also die c't finde ich nicht mehr wirklich empfehlenswert. Gerade wenn man Linux ausschliesslich einsetzen will.

Die kann man sich vielleicht mal wenn was wirklicht tolles drin ist holen. Ich finde die Artikel zu schlecht und viel zu viel Werbung.

Die iX finde ich sehr gut, aber ist nichts für jederman.

Das Linux-Magazin habe ich im Abo und bin sehr zufrieden. Für manche reicht der Linux-User.

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

Habe mich mal in England erkundigt.

Aber was gerade Linux angeht, haben alle Zeitschriften, die ich gesehen habe, den Stand eines Linux-in-5-Schritten Howto, also nicht das gewünschte.

Wie es in Amerika aussieht, weiß ich leider nicht.

Aber warum nicht die CT's? Ich halte es für ein fundiertes, gut recherchiertes Heft.

 Vielleicht helfen die diverse Newsletter weiter?

----------

## Anarcho

Von den 3 - 5 c't die ich letztes Jahr gekauft habe, war ich eher enttäuscht. So gut wie früher sind die nicht mehr.

Hatte mir dieses Jahr die mit den billigen Notebooks geholt und der Test der Notebooks war echt mies.

----------

## Sujao

Hmmm, ich glaub ich hol mir mal ein paar Ausgaben der c't und mach mir mal ein eigenes Bild, da es wohl gegensätzliche Meinungen gibt. Welchen Themen behandelt ix und wie utnerscheidet es sich von der c't?

----------

## chrib

Meiner Meinung nach hat die c't in den letzten Jahren wirklich stark nachgelassen. Mittlerweile bin ich echt am überlegen, ob ich nicht meine Abo kündige, denn das meiste was drin steht interessiert mich nicht, so dass die Zeitung ungelesen nach einigen Wochen in den Altpapiercontainer fliegt. Das Linuxmagazin ist meistens noch halbwegs interessant, doch auch hier sind oft Themen, die mich gar nicht richtig interessieren. Der einzige Vorteil am Linuxmagazin ist, dass man es als Abonnent eine Woche früher kriegt.

----------

## dakra

Ich empfehle dir c't und ix. Ich würde sie aber nie abonnieren. Ich persöhnlich gehe einmal die Woche in den Zeitschriftenladen meines Vertrauens und blätter bei den meisten durch den Index. Wenn was interessantes dabei ist wird die dementsprechende Zeitschrift gekauft.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Anarcho

Die iX ist ne Zeitung für den Professionellen Einsatz, sind also dementsprechend auch einige Artikel bei, bei denen man nicht viel versteht  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber ich finde es sehr interessant.

Für Hobby-PC-Anwender aber eher ungeeignet.

Kommt halt ganz auf den Einsatz an.

Die Hardware-tests in der c't interessieren mich auch nicht mehr so sehr. Wenn ich mir nen Drucker hole, kann ich mir auch diverse online-tests anschauen.

Also schreib am besten mal was für ein Anwender du bist oder werden willst.

----------

## Sujao

Privat für mich brauche ich eigentich fortgeschrittene Linuxkenntnisse um eine Distri wie Gentoo sicher bedienen zu können und Probleme selber lösen zu können. Dazu muß man Hintergrundwissen haben, damit man weiß was eine Fehlemeldung bedeutet und wo die Gründe dafür liegen könnten. Ansonsten brauche ich Netzwerkkentnisse und dafür dann halt iptables, nats, routings usw. Das würde ich dann als spezialgebiet betrachten. Allerdings bin ich da noch am lernen.

Außerdem möchte ich aber auch den Überblick über die Windowswelt behalten, aber auch nicht mehr. Genau Programmbeschreibungen interessieren mich nicht. Hardwaremäßig bin ich auch interessiert. Dort kann es wieder ruhig detaillierter sein, aber ich muß nicht die Architektur jedes Grafikchips wissen. Halt auch einen fundierten Überblick, so dass man beim Hardwarekauf schon mal die Richtung weiß welche Reihe man sich genauer anschaut. Die einzelnen Details würde ich mir dann bei Bedard aneignen.

Also zusammengefasst: 50% Linux, 30% Hardware, 10%Windows, 10% allg. Themen.

----------

## dakra

Zu speziellen Themen wie Routing oder iptables würde ich Dir Bücher empfehlen. Da stehen die Grundlagen drin.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Sas

Ich hab auch die c't und iX im Abo, würde aber deinen Anforderungen nach eher die c't empfehlen.

Die iX ist dazu einfach zu Business-lastig, wenns da mal um Hadware geht, sind das eher Server in der > 10000 Klasse und weniger irgendwelche Selbst-Löten-Projektchen, die man zu Hause mal nachbauen kann.

----------

## Eat-my-Fear

Tach, habt ihr euch schon mal das FreeX-Magazine angeschaut! Die haben teilweise ganz gute Themen. Momentan ist ein Beitrag über IPTables drin. Das einzige Prob ist, dass das Schriftstück immer 10 Öcken kostet. 

Im Linux-Magazine sind teilweise auch ganz gute Artikel, aber die beziehen sich halt meistens aus Dists wie SuSE oder RedHat.

Auf der Homepage von FreeX kann man sich einen Teil der Artikel runterladen, leider den Artikel über IPTables nicht.

Have Phun

Eat-my-Fear

----------

## hotkey

c't: Habe ich mir bisher noch nicht gekauft, weil mich die vielen Testberichte nicht so sehr interessieren. In meinem Freundeskreis gehört Sie allerdings zum Standard  :Smile: 

iX: Habe ich eine Zeit lang abonniert und dann wieder abbestellt. Ist wirklich harter Tobak  :Smile: 

Linux User: Habe ich mir einmal gekauft und nie wieder. Gerade die letzte Ausgabe hat mich sehr entäuscht. Der Bericht über Debian Sarge war in meinen Augen völlig überflüssig. Außerdem hat man den Eindruck bekommen das es keine anderen und vor allem besseren Linux Derivate gibt. 

Linux Magazin: Würde ich gern abonnieren, aber ich habe dadurch keine finanzielle Ersparnis. Naja und was soll ich mit den ganzen CDs, wenn ich über die FH an eine Top Internet Leitung angebunden bin. Für das Level auf dem ich mich bewege genau das richtige.  :Smile: 

----------

## avx

Hi,

also was das fallende Niveau der c't angeht, kann ich leider nur zustimmen. Ich habe mich ca. 2 Jahre lang mit dem Gedanken befasst, mir ein Abo zuzulegen, aber gerade als ich es wollte, viel das Niveau (IMHO) so langsam aber sicher ins Bodenlose und droht (ebenfalls IMHO) so langsam auf dem Niveau der CHIP aufzuschlagen.

Die iX an sich ist wirklich nicht schlecht, allerdings für den emanzipierten Hobby-User oder Semi-Professional doch etwas zu schwer verständlich!

Der Linux-User, mh, nicht wirklich. Für mich persönlich gibt's da vielleicht einen halbwegs interessanten Artikel/Ausgabe, aber v. a. nervt mich hier das dauernde erwähnen des "Linux-Dreisatzes".

Mein persönlicher Favorit momentan ist die Linux Enterprise. Zwar auch in einigen Themen auf einem sehr hohen Bildungsniveau angesiedelt, aber ich konnte dadurch einiges lernen bzw. Begeisterung für neue Themen finden. Einen Blick ist die Zeitung auf jeden Fall wert, wenn man sie denn irgendwo findet(ich konnte die Zeitschrift bisher nur am Bahnhof oder in der Fachbuchhandlung unserer Uni auftreiben).

cheers,

ph030

(PS: mein erster Post im dt. Unterforum,  :Smile:  )Last edited by avx on Thu Apr 07, 2005 7:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lenz

WTF ist ein Linux-Dreisatz?

Also ich hab letzten Sommer mal ins Linux-Magazin reingelesen, einige Artikel waren ganz interessant, z.B. der über Reiser4. Leider haben Zeitschriften halt das Problem, eine möglichst breite Leserbasis anzusprechen, und daher sind viele Artikel einfach nichts neues. Daher hole ich mir meine Infos dann doch lieber direkt aus dem Netz, da hab ich mehr von als von einer Zeitschrift, wo mit 90% nicht interessieren, da alter Hut  :Wink: .

Bei Bahnfahrten hätte ich aber doch immer gern mal was zu lesen, aber Linux-Zeitschriften auf hohem Niveau zu finden ist wohl nicht so einfach. i'X ist auch nichts für mich, da sprechen mich meist auch nur 1-2 Artike die Ausgabe an.

----------

## the-pugnacity

der dreistaz lautet

./configure

make

make install

bin ct abonnent aber so langsam überleg ich mir das abo doch zu kündigen

----------

## Anarcho

 *hotkey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux Magazin: Würde ich gern abonnieren, aber ich habe dadurch keine finanzielle Ersparnis. Naja und was soll ich mit den ganzen CDs, wenn ich über die FH an eine Top Internet Leitung angebunden bin. Für das Level auf dem ich mich bewege genau das richtige. 

 

Hm, das verstehe ich nicht. Als Student bekommt man Rabatt und Heft-CDs gab es im letzen Jahr genau eine, nämlich die zum Jubiläum (wenn ich mich nicht täusche).

Die freeX gefällt mir ganz gut, aber 10 ¤ für ne so dünne Zeitung bin ich einfach nicht oft bereit auszugeben. Wenn man sich überlegt das ich für 3 Zeitungen schon ein ordentliches Fachbuch bekomme...

----------

## Haldir

Yup, hab seit Jahren nen C't Abo und imho gings seit der Umstellung auf 2-Wöchtenliche Ausgaben stetig bergab, ein Großteil ist Tickernachrichten, die Testberichte sind nicht fundiert und teilweise einfach grottenschlecht, bis auf die paar technischen Berichte, E-Technik Sachen kann man eigentlich das meiste inner C't überspringen...

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich war auch einige Jahre lang c't-Leser und habe sie vor einigen Monaten gekündigt. Die Zeitschrift ist in meinen Augen zu einer Heimkino-Proleten-Zeitschrift verkommen. In jeder Ausgabe mindestens 3 Artikel über Projektoren, Rundum-Lautsprecher usw, das war früher nicht so.

Außerdem ist mir die Zeitung zu Windows-lastig. In dieser Hinsicht bin es aber eher ich, der sich geändert hat.

----------

## chrib

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Yup, hab seit Jahren nen C't Abo und imho gings seit der Umstellung auf 2-Wöchtenliche Ausgaben stetig bergab[...]

 

Ja, das ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass seit der Umstellung auf den 2-Wochenrhythmus das Niveau stetig bergab ging. Hinzu kommt dann noch die ständige Themenrotation (Digitalkameras, Notebooks, flüsterleise PCs, Digitalkameras, Notebooks...). Und für die ein bis zwei Ausgaben im Jahr, die mich wirklich interessieren, da lohnt sich der jährliche Abopreis von 77,70 Euro einfach nicht. Das interessanteste an den letzten Ausgaben war bisher immer die Kurzgeschichte im Heft.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PuresChaos

tjo ihr habt zum teil schon recht imo, die artikel in der c't haben nachgelassen

allerdings finde ich ist sie trotzdem im deutschsprachigen raum das beste was man zu diesem thema in die finger kriegt....

interressant ist auch telepolis, allerdings hat die ja ein erweitertes themengebiet....

greetz 

pureschaos

----------

